# 4CRS is hiring!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

4Corners Riversports is looking for motivated and passionate F/T and P/T sales associates for the 2017 summer season. Applicants should have some type of paddle sports and retail sales experience. Sales associate position will include retail sales, customer service, equipment rentals, inventory management and general shop tasks. Full & part-time positions available for April to mid-September, with potential for part-time in the winter season. Pay DOE. 

Please bring a resume with cover letter to 360 S. Camino Del Rio by March 24th. Out-of-town applicants can email their resumes to info @ riversports dot com


----------

